# Toddler kept alive by JELLY BABIES after becoming youngest person in UK with Type 1



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

A toddler is force-fed Jelly Babies while he sleeps to keep him alive.

Three-year-old George Vinnicombe became the youngest person in Britain to be diagnosed with Type-1 diabetes at just six months old.

The condition means George cannot regulate his blood-sugar level – and the sweets are a perfect way to stop it going low.

Dad Simon, 37, said: “Jelly Babies are now  medicine for George, he would never ask for one.

“He quite likes them but he doesn’t get excited about them like other kids. He’ll eat the Jelly Babies in his sleep. If his blood-sugar is low and he’s completely asleep, I force-feed them down his throat. I hate that bit.”

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/toddler-kept-alive-jelly-babies-4640037

Is he the youngest? I'm sure I've heard of younger. Also, is it a good idea to 'force-feed' jelly babies whilst he is asleep? Wouldn't juice be better, and wake him up so he doesn't choke?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 17, 2014)

Has no one told him that he could choke his son to death by doing that?
Has no one instructed him in the safe use of a bit of hypo gel/stop Rubbed into the gum he wont choke on that and surely safer than solid jelly babies 
6 months is not the youngest either.
Reading the report fully I would suspect his parents haven't a clue how to use his pump either.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

Opinion on Facebook is that many children will eat/drink whilst asleep, but 'force-feed' is journalistic hyperbole...


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd rather something a bit smoother than a jelly baby you have to chew on - there is still a risk of choking despite their reaction to eat whilst asleep. I stick to the little tubes of dextrogel we get on px and it also bypasses the teeth a little better


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 17, 2014)

My daughter will suck a straw whilst asleep, so I tend to use sugary blackcurrant squash for nighttime hypos. She can usually remember it the next morning so I guess some part of her brain is awake.  I would never dream of trying to feed her anything solid while she's asleep though! 

It sounds like this little lad has rather a lot of hypos, in which case his parents really need to get his basal sorted out a bit better... Unless it's the journalist exaggerating again to make it sound more dramatic


----------



## Bloden (Nov 17, 2014)

JBs while sleeping does seem a bit extreme!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2014)

If his parents are that thick, maybe there are other parents who read the rag who are also.  That does not bode well for any of their diabetic kids.

Anyone want to ring Social Services?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 17, 2014)

Did they actually mention that insulin keeps the lad alive rather than the JB's?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

trophywench said:


> If his parents are that thick, maybe there are other parents who read the rag who are also.  That does not bode well for any of their diabetic kids.
> 
> Anyone want to ring Social Services?



From all accounts it was badly misreported by the journalist  Why do they feel the need to introduce fiction into their reports instead of reporting what the parents actually said?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2014)

I have said it before & will say it again.  I do not buy them paper things with words in, written by .  Poor kid   Can you imagine on a morning you get a job & have to spice it up & talk c---. I feel sorry for them but they don't get pennies from me.


----------

